# The protesters are coming!!



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

On my way back from Heliopolis I saw a large group of protestors with signs, and a wood coffin going to it looks like the tunnel to downtown or Abasaya. Be careful everyone...


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Probably a funeral?


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

ArabianNights said:


> Probably a funeral?


No it was a large group of different people wearing normal clothing and carrying banners and a wood coffin in the front. They were not going towards the cemeteries.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

charleen said:


> No it was a large group of different people wearing normal clothing and carrying banners and a wood coffin in the front. They were not going towards the cemeteries.


What were the banners saying?


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

ArabianNights said:


> What were the banners saying?


Actually had one with Mubarak of all thing!!


----------

